# Anyone take Xanax XR + Xanax IR?



## blues85 (Apr 22, 2012)

I take xanax IR. does anyone take the IR along with the XR? Or take xanax and another benzo in combination? I am curious because i feel this might work well for me, my current prescription does not cover my days at .5mg 3x day PRN. and i find benzos are the only medication that works for me, xanax being the best.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

You made a thread almost exactly like this one a couple of days ago: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/do-pdocs-prescribe-2-benzos-can-they-183782/.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> You made a thread almost exactly like this one a couple of days ago: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/do-pdocs-prescribe-2-benzos-can-they-183782/.


My thoughts exactly. Watch out for that anterograde amnesia that benzos can cause. Blue, you are getting a little obsessed with the benzos. Do some research online and talk to your doctor man. That should be more helpful than asking us the same question multiple times.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I can't really see the reasoning behind taking xanax xr and xanax ir as opposed to simply taking a longer lasting benzo and having xanax ir for panic attacks prn. The half life of xanax xr is only about 11 hours as opposed to clonazepam at 18-50 hours and Diazepam at up to and over 100 hours. 

Have you tried any benzo's besides xanax?


----------



## blues85 (Apr 22, 2012)

nah its a little different of a question and the last one just pissed me off cus you talk about NA and obsession over xanax.. why dont you just drop off these forums if you cant handle the fact that benzos work well especially xanax.

its like all you can come up with is that i am some how a drug adict when really im just interested in these treatments and what could work with benzos. you two are annoying, didnt your momma ever tell you if you cant say anything nice dont say anything at all?

haha you are pathetic. go back to an NA meeting and speak there, they will prolly listen to your idiot theories because they have quite a few themselves.

now im going to dropa xanax, relax, and talk with friends and enjoy my life. if anyone has some insight other then these "benzo bashers" and have had experience taking a combination of benzos let me know, thank you for the people out there on this forum that are helpful and nice people. im sick and tired of all the negativity created over benzo use and whenever i leave a comment i get harassed for being a drug addict. and you know what im really tired of it, i have mental issues and i really dont need to be harassed for my curiousity and how i am prescribed xanax long term. 

take care everyone thanks!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Blue85 I've stood up for you and had your back since your first post man. I have never criticized you for using benzos. how have I annoyed you? What have I said that offended you?


----------



## blues85 (Apr 22, 2012)

yes i have been prescribed other benzos. klonopin makes my mania worse for some reason. valium worked well but there was times i didnt find it to be strong enough, xanax just works so well for me makes everything quiet and i can really concenstrate better and keep myself level.

i just feeell maybe xanax xr with some xanax ir for my bipolar could really reinforce my positive influence with alprazolam to keep me from having times where theres no life left in the xanax in my metabolism. thanks.


----------



## blues85 (Apr 22, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Blue85 I've stood up for you and had your back since your first post man. I have never criticized you for using benzos. how have I annoyed you? What have I said that offended you?


alright man i dont know sorry. i just have been getting bashed left and right for being on xanax and claiming that it works, im just getting really fed up with the hurtful accusations of me being a drug addict or something. its completely unneccessary i understand some people have their views and thats fine everyone is entitled to their opinion but seriously just people lay off with the antagonizing posts. its not helping anyone. i apologize istayhome i though it was something you said that made me mad but it was the other guy i realized now. take care.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I was born a drug addict (heroin baby). I've been clean since I got out of the womb though, I swear. Yeah, a few members have given you a hard time, it's been difficult to watch. What dose of valium were you on? It seems like it's usually underprescribed, but a high enough dose has worked very well for me for years. xanax and valium are the only benzos that work for me so I can understand now that if you've tried many benzos and found one that works why you'd want to stick with it


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

blues85 said:


> my current prescription does not cover my days at .5mg 3x day PRN.


:clap blues85 I don't know what to tell you man, everyone here already knows you're pretty much obsessed with Xanax and that you think you can handle it well and "balance" it out, yet you keep coming here telling us that your current prescription is not enough anymore and that you need more. How are those withdrawals doing eh?


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

blues85 said:


> nah its a little different of a question


Can you explain how it is different? In both threads you ask if anyone has taken xanax plus xanax xr or xanax plus another long acting benzo.



> and the last one just pissed me off cus you talk about NA and obsession over xanax.. why dont you just drop off these forums if you cant handle the fact that benzos work well especially xanax.


So you want me to leave SAS because of my views on xanax? That doesn't make a whole lotta sense dude. I also never said it didn't work, of course it works, I just know from experience and research that it is not a good medication to take long term. All I am doing is trying to warn you. Don't worry though, I'm not here to take your precious xanax away. I respect everyone's right to take whatever drugs they please, I am against the war on drugs. But I also think it is good to know which drugs are safe and effective long term and which are not and xanax is a medication that tends to cause people problems when taken long term.



> its like all you can come up with is that i am some how a drug adict when really im just interested in these treatments and what could work with benzos. you two are annoying, didnt your momma ever tell you if you cant say anything nice dont say anything at all?


You are the one saying things like "you are pathetic" and then you tell me if I can't say anything nice, not to say anything at all? Why don't you follow your own advice then? All I have done, was try to warn you about why taking xanax long term isn't a good idea. I am trying to prevent you from going through the hell I went through.



> now im going to dropa xanax, relax, and talk with friends and enjoy my life. if anyone has some insight other then these "benzo bashers" and have had experience taking a combination of benzos let me know, thank you for the people out there on this forum that are helpful and nice people. im sick and tired of all the negativity created over benzo use and whenever i leave a comment i get harassed for being a drug addict. and you know what im really tired of it, i have mental issues and i really dont need to be harassed for my curiousity and how i am prescribed xanax long term.
> 
> take care everyone thanks!


You make thread after thread about how you need more xanax and then get upset when people try to warn you about how addictive it is? I'm sorry dude, but your behavior just doesn't make sense. There's no need to lash out at people who are just trying to warn you about something. But it is very typical of drug addicts to become defensive and angry at those who refuse to enable them in their addiction.

If you were smart, you would be very interested in what people like me who have years of experience with xanax plus have also come off it and thus know a thing or two about what these drugs do and what it is like to live on vs off it, have to say. Instead you act like I am naive and haven't a clue what I talking about, while you are the expert, lol.


----------



## readytotake055 (May 30, 2012)

*Ya'll got it wrong*

I am RX'd 2mg Xanax XR twice a day. This helps me more then you all can imagine that do not have anixiety problems. I am productive, can actually talk to friends, get things done I couldnt have beforehand. I am ALSO perscribed 1mg Xanax IR, this is only used for extreme situations, like public speaking, or a situation that might arise that the extended release just cant kick in enough. It has been a life changer being on both and I intend to slowly take myself off both, but as for now, they both have had such positive outcomes in my social life, even sleeping normally that I cant argue any other reason then if you need it, go for it, just ask your doc for it, my doc almost pushed them on me due to my recent history of war vet status and PTSD. Please dont treat anyone on here like an addict, although im sure there are some, but for me personally, I have my regular LIFE back. so go find someone else to bother with your 12 step BS, tried it years ago with other addiction and without the 12 steps, I did better. clean ever since. Get a life xanax bashers, its a life-saver. (that and the vest I wore that only left me 3 foot scar down the back of my neck).


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

readytotake055 said:


> I am RX'd 2mg Xanax XR twice a day. This helps me more then you all can imagine that do not have anixiety problems. I am productive, can actually talk to friends, get things done I couldnt have beforehand. I am ALSO perscribed 1mg Xanax IR, this is only used for extreme situations, like public speaking, or a situation that might arise that the extended release just cant kick in enough. It has been a life changer being on both and I intend to slowly take myself off both, but as for now, they both have had such positive outcomes in my social life, even sleeping normally that I cant argue any other reason then if you need it, go for it, just ask your doc for it, my doc almost pushed them on me due to my recent history of war vet status and PTSD. Please dont treat anyone on here like an addict, although im sure there are some, but for me personally, I have my regular LIFE back. so go find someone else to bother with your 12 step BS, tried it years ago with other addiction and without the 12 steps, I did better. clean ever since. Get a life xanax bashers, its a life-saver. (that and the vest I wore that only left me 3 foot scar down the back of my neck).


Dude, it sounds as if so far you have only experienced the positive effects of. xanax. Until you have experienced the other side of the coin, your opinion is no more meaningful than the happy drinker who thinks alcohol cures all ills, or someone who thinks life is grand and depressed people need to "get a life" when nothing bad has ever happened to them. Is someone who has never experienced misfortune qualified to judge those whose lives have been steeped in it? Do you think us "xanax bashers" were never at a point where we thought "hey xanax is great! I'll just taper off it later but right now I am going to take it because it helps me so much"?

and FYI, I am no proponent of 12 step programs. Read the orange papers if you want to know my opinion of them. I just said that to draw attention to the fact that this guy needs help. And why shouldn't we treat anyone here like an addict? If all someone posts about is how they can get more of a highly addictive substance and insults anyone who tries to HELP THEM by warning them of the dangers, in my opinion it is justifiable to treat them "like an addict" whatever that means to you. You may not like this but in the eyes of many, taking a highly addictive harmful substance every day and needing it to feel and or function normally makes you an addict. It doesn't make a difference if youre taking it to treat some mental disorder you think you have. Every drug addict has some kind of mental problem to one degree or another or something they are trying to get relief from, or why else would they turn to abusing drugs?


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> Dude, it sounds as if so far you have only experienced the positive effects of. xanax. Until you have experienced the other side of the coin, your opinion is no more meaningful than the happy drinker who thinks alcohol cures all ills, or someone who thinks life is grand and depressed people need to "get a life" when nothing bad has ever happened to them. Is someone who has never experienced misfortune qualified to judge those whose lives have been steeped in it? Do you think us "xanax bashers" were never at a point where we thought "hey xanax is great! I'll just taper off it later but right now I am going to take it because it helps me so much"?
> 
> and FYI, I am no proponent of 12 step programs. Read the orange papers if you want to know my opinion of them. I just said that to draw attention to the fact that this guy needs help. And why shouldn't we treat anyone here like an addict? If all someone posts about is how they can get more of a highly addictive substance and insults anyone who tries to HELP THEM by warning them of the dangers, in my opinion it is justifiable to treat them "like an addict" whatever that means to you. You may not like this but in the eyes of many, taking a highly addictive harmful substance every day and needing it to feel and or function normally makes you an addict. It doesn't make a difference if youre taking it to treat some mental disorder you think you have. Every drug addict has some kind of mental problem to one degree or another or something they are trying to get relief from, or why else would they turn to abusing drugs?


Dude I hope you realize blues85 is gonna learn it the hard way, there is no helping him.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes I realize, xanax is a great teacher isn't it?


----------



## blues85 (Apr 22, 2012)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> in my opinion it is justifiable to treat them "like an addict" whatever that means to you. You may not like this but in the eyes of many, taking a highly addictive harmful substance every day and needing it to feel and or function normally makes you an addict. It doesn't make a difference if youre taking it to treat some mental disorder you think you have. Every drug addict has some kind of mental problem to one degree or another or something they are trying to get relief from, or why else would they turn to abusing drugs?


wow, i think you may be an idiot. sooo, someone who has chronic pain and takes pain killers that are narcotics/opiates for the pain, they are a drug addict because the medication they take "could" have addictive side effects and could be harmful if taken to many. ****, i coulod takke a bottle of tylenol for a head ache and thatd be my last ****ing headache cus id be dead.

you got some dumb accussations. with medication you have to weigh the side effects with the benefits. im sorry to say but you may be a complete idiot when it comes to the philosophy of drugs. other then the fact that you dont believe in the war on drugs, because all drugs should be avaliable to everyone, if they die thats their fault.

And you dont listen do you? i have been on benzos long term now for months and used to be on other benzos for yearrs on and off before this. i dont encounter any problems, its like impossible to aska quesitpon about benzos because all you idiots do is bash benzos. you cant handle it get over it. haha. they work for me not you, i am me and you are you,, just piss off/.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, people who suffer from pain and choose to deal with it by chronically taking opiates are opiate addicts in my opinion. I don't see being an addict as something that needs to be stigmatized though. I just don't agree with the distinction between someone who takes opiates to relieve physical pain long term and someone who takes them to relieve psychological pain long term. Both become dependent on the drug, both suffer withdrawal, there is little difference between them. Thats not to say some addicts aren't worse than others, but I dont think that only people who are at rock bottom should be considered addicts.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> Yes, people who suffer from pain and choose to deal with it by chronically taking opiates are opiate addicts in my opinion. I don't see being an addict as something that needs to be stigmatized though. I just don't agree with the distinction between someone who takes opiates to relieve physical pain long term and someone who takes them to relieve psychological pain long term. Both become dependent on the drug, both suffer withdrawal, there is little difference between them. Thats not to say some addicts aren't worse than others, but I dont think that only people who are at rock bottom should be considered addicts.


Well they are addicts because the other option would be to be in a lot of pain by not taking painkillers. But this is way too different than the case of blues85, I mean he takes Xanax, which I admit cures acute panic attacks and anxiety, but as far as depression and bipolar disorder goes it doesn't do **** for them. All blues85 has got is some placebo **** in his head.

Also, the fact that blues85 doesn't think people who take painkillers to treat pain are addicts is stupid, of course they're addicts, not the type of addicts you see in movies shooting heroin and smoking crack and stuff but the word addict applies to them. Just like it applies to blues85 and myself right now for being physically dependent on clonazepam, the difference between blues85 and me is that in 2 weeks I won't be an addict anymore because my taper schedule will be done.


----------



## blues85 (Apr 22, 2012)

*what a joke*

Alprazolam helps my depression. it used to be tested for an antidepressant and had good results, however for whatever reason the government would not allow it to be used as on label for depression but can be used off label for depression.

I can tell you from experience mr haters, that it helps me with my depression, these aint placebo pills either hahhaa. i swear yall are from AA or NA. go back to your meetings they will listen to your bull**** there, but its not in the cards here. ****ing benzo bashers hahahha so funny :b

hhahaha a person who takes pain meds for chronic pain is a drug addict? wow you really are an idiot. and the same goes for people with mental problems, they are not drug addicts for taking daily meds to subside problems. :no

and thats great you are tapering off your meds. for some of us that is not an option, because we have gone too far down the rabbit hole and it keeps us on a level of contemplated sincerity in a world i sometimes like to look at as hell.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

blues85 said:


> Alprazolam helps my depression. it used to be tested for an antidepressant and had good results, however for whatever reason the government would not allow it to be used as on label for depression but can be used off label for depression.
> 
> I can tell you from experience mr haters, that it helps me with my depression, these aint placebo pills either hahhaa. i swear yall are from AA or NA. go back to your meetings they will listen to your bull**** there, but its not in the cards here. ****ing benzo bashers hahahha so funny :b
> 
> ...


I'm not from NA or AA, I'm sure I'd hate those meetings. But yes blues85, you've got a big placebo as far as Xanax goes, it fixes all your problems. If you suffered from GAD and you told me that it fixed all your problems then I would say that I agree. But someone who has bipolar disorder, and a bunch of other stuff including depression of course, Xanax alone does not take care of all those conditions, so yes you do have a placebo type of thing going on in your head. Next time you wake up and have a panic attack, look at how long it takes for the panic attack to go away after you take your Xanax dose, if it's less than 10 minutes then it's placebo. The very thought of knowing you have taken the pill that will cure that panic attack, makes the panic attack go away even before the pill can actually start it's effects. It's very common.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

blues85 said:


> Alprazolam helps my depression. it used to be tested for an antidepressant and had good results, however for whatever reason the government would not allow it to be used as on label for depression but can be used off label for depression.
> 
> I can tell you from experience mr haters, that it helps me with my depression, these aint placebo pills either hahhaa. i swear yall are from AA or NA. go back to your meetings they will listen to your bull**** there, but its not in the cards here. ****ing benzo bashers hahahha so funny :b
> 
> ...


there is a lot of confusion over the word addiction, so why dont we change it to drug dependence. your argument is basically that if you have a reason to take drugs, then you're dfferent from people who take drugs for no reason even if you take highly addictive drugs every day and are completely dependent on them. im saying no one takes drugs for no reason. people who use illegal drugs might not have a prescription, but they are still taking the drug for a reason. its just like how in another thread your doctor understood why you smoked marijuana, because it helped you. it is the same for other people who take illegal drugs. the drug helps them feel better. so who gets to decide what is a valid reason to take drugs and what isn't? im not saying some drug addicts aren't worse than others, but there is no clear cut line that everyone agrees on, on how drugs should be used. for instance, some people think marijuana should be illegal and not used at all, not even in people with terminal cancer, other people think people with terminal cancer should be able to use marijuana but not people with depression, other people think people with depression should be able to use marijuana but not people who are just bored, other people think anyone who wants to should be able to use marijuana. *the bottom line is, you have made the decision to run away from your normal state of consciousness by taking benzodiazepines every day*, correct? i don't care what you call it, fine don't call it addiction, i just don't see how its much better.


----------

